# I cannot feel gas coming out but I feel smell



## Christina (Jan 15, 2020)

I have a strange problem and I don't know what to do. Sometimes I feel the smell of gas, and people around feel it too. I don't feel how it is going to come out and I don't feel them inside of me (I do not know if it is about to go out). I've undergone a lot of proctological examinations and doctors say my guts are ok (but their first reaction is like I am insane). It is hard to live and work with this problem, but I cannot find any solution. Is here anybody who has same problems? Do you know any solution or ways to make life with it better?


----------

